# Why some millennials are spoiled



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

4 out of 5 parents help their adult children financially, survey says

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...adults-still-need-support-parents/3500346002/
And you thought...

they were normal humans...8>O

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Most millennials look like adults.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

My parents financially supported me in the last year...










Got TWO of these


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Millennials are too busy whining about this and that. Bills need to be paid somehow.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

The good news is iGen or Generation Z after the millennials
are generalized as hard workers compared to their predecessors.

https://qz.com/work/1177712/igen-th...s-almost-everything-that-millennials-are-not/


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

iGen is the perfect choice for the next wave of uber drivers.
Live by the phone, drive by the phone, die by the phone.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Let’s hope iGen’s ambitions are higher than a low skill low wage career.

After all, FT careerist Uber Drivers Take more from society than they give.
The careerist rarely pay taxes but do help themselves to numerous government 
entitlements: free healthcare, rent assistance, low income utility reductions,
food stamps (SNAP) etc.

A society full of the aforementioned “Takers” would be unsustainable and collapse .
That includes the collapse of social security. America would be a third work nation
because of entitled, no ambition Uber careerist Drivers.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

beebob said:


> The good news is iGen or Generation Z after the millennials
> are generalized as hard workers compared to their predecessors.
> 
> https://qz.com/work/1177712/igen-th...s-almost-everything-that-millennials-are-not/


Oh I like this division of generations better than most. I'm usually categorized as a baby boomer. But in this chart I am Gen X.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Just SOME are spoiled?! Try many or most...
Most of the "Gen Me" is spoiled!
Like Time said on their cover below: lazy, entitled narcissists.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Just SOME are spoiled?! Try many or most...
> Most of the "Gen Me" is spoiled!
> Like Time said on their cover below: lazy, entitled narcissists.


Yep!!!! I don't miss working with them or training them. They always asked, "Why do I have to do this? Why can't I be on FB at work? Why don't I make more money?"

Notice the common theme of 'why', so the Y fits them.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

beebob said:


>


Whoever made this sign doesn't know what consistency means! Even got the hippies wrong! LOL

For as long as I've been around, Baby Boomers were classified as those born between 1939-1964, twenty-five years.

Generation X = 1965-1990

Millenials = 1991-2016

The Greatest Generation = 1913-1938

That being said, it's appalling the poor schooling/rearing the Millenial generation has received but one cannot defy the Law of Entropy now can we? Too many of these kids are as radical as their 1960s hippie era grand-parents and reject American ideas and principles as it was founded.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

american dream went from owning a home to owning a car & most of em can't even afford a scooter, feel bad for em but oh well they want to subscribe to everthing instead of own it, that's their choice. Plenty of them take adavantage of all the technology they've been blessed to have the vast majority let the tech take advantage of them.

pretty sure they'll all be saved by universal basic income, thats who they going to vote for & really the only answer as no ones doing anything about companies violating all the labor laws because apps don't have to follow laws apparently


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

smarternotharder said:


> american dream went from owning a home to owning a car & most of em can't even afford a scooter, feel bad for em but oh well they want to subscribe to everthing instead of own it, that's their choice. Plenty of them take adavantage of all the technology they've been blessed to have the vast majority let the tech take advantage of them.
> 
> pretty sure they'll all be saved by universal basic income, thats who they going to vote for & really the only answer as no ones doing anything about companies violating all the labor laws because apps don't have to follow laws apparently


If they don't wise up, they'll let this nation go the way of Rome and Greece.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> If they don't wise up, they'll let this nation go the way of Rome and Greece.


_"let this nation go the way of Rome and Greece"_

LOL, Look around it's already happening.
Whatever goes Up must come down.U can't be on top 4ever.

Rome continually increased it's defense spending to show the world it's strength, until they got they're ass kicked.
USA is in heavy debt (to china) more money going to social entitlements and defense. We produce nothing but defensive weapons and our society is all fat consumers and aging fast......... and on and on and on

The integrity of Medicare and Social Security will be (mostly) protected, BUT the U.S. will lose the ability to project power around the globe.

*Not in your life time but China will be the Next Super Global Power.*
China will take Taiwan, and the USA can do nothing (seriously, u want a war with china over Taiwan? That war would break our financial back speeding up the inevitable decline of the USA) https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/geop...ld-us-do-if-beijing-decided-take-taiwan-force

Then the Chinese navy will block US Aircraft Carrier Battle Groups from entering the South China Sea. (seriously, do u think we'd fire a single round against china, aka: our banker) https://www.scmp.com/news/world/uni...007035/help-counter-china-us-turns-coastguard

China looks down the road 100 years
USA looks 60 days
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-07-30/the-decline-and-fall-of-the-american-empire

*HERE'S the sobering humiliating part:
soon, the next natural disaster the USA experiences, China will need to send us AID.
Chinese warships will anchor in our harbors to offload food and water for American citizens.
Maybe, Maybe Not those ship will pull anchor and leave

China may stay for "humanitarian" reasons
and never leave*


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

beebob said:


> Let's hope iGen's ambitions are higher than a low skill low wage career.
> 
> After all, FT careerist Uber Drivers Take more from society than they give.
> The careerist rarely pay taxes but do help themselves to numerous government
> ...


But, But, this is precisely what the Democraps want the USA to BE! Bingo!



beebob said:


> _"let this nation go the way of Rome and Greece"_
> 
> LOL, Look around it's already happening.
> Whatever goes Up must come down.U can't be on top 4ever.
> ...


Sorry, we're producing more than defense weapons.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

We have a 20 something in the office right now who we hired more than 6 months ago. He does not have a full-fledged degree in the field that we are in, yet he expects to be paid like those of us who do, despite being practically straight out of school. He also thinks certain tasks are beneath him despite having very little industry-specific experience. He doesn't seem to understand the concept of paying dues. Seniority and so on and so forth. Yes, seniority has flaws, but it's just kind of the way things work. 

And he's not good enough or smart enough to be demanding all these things... He makes lots of mistakes and keeps asking the same questions that we've answered again and again. It's challenging to deal with this type of hire.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

beebob said:


> ...food stamps (SNAP) etc.


802.2 Sub Network Access Protocol... am I the only geek?


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> 802.2 Sub Network Access Protocol... am I the only geek? :biggrin:


Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (*SNAP*)



KD_LA said:


> Just SOME are spoiled?! Try many or most...
> Most of the "Gen Me" is spoiled!
> Like Time said on their cover below: lazy, entitled narcissists.
> 
> View attachment 314281


the MEDIA "says"
LOL ??????

No Thanks



The Texan said:


> But, But, this is precisely what the Democraps want the USA to BE! Bingo!
> 
> 
> Sorry, we're producing more than defense weapons.


T-Shirts and high fat foods & soda don't count Tex


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

beebob said:


> the MEDIA "says"
> LOL ??????
> 
> No Thanks


What are you rambling about??


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> What are you rambling about??


U offering the "Media" as a qualified source.
Hilarious


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Millenials are not spolied any more than we used to be. Every single generation starts this old track of whining how they used to be so much better than the young folks. EVERY GENERATION. All it means - we are getting older, sicker, stupider, while the young folks live their lives and own the World. Just how the mother nature intended.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

beebob said:


> U offering the "Media" as a qualified source.
> Hilarious
> View attachment 314306


Thanks for clarifying that _you_ are much more qualified than Time Magazine on such a trivial matter.
Welcome to ignore.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> Thanks for clarifying that _you_ are much more qualified than Time Magazine on such a trivial matter.
> Welcome to ignore.


SO YOU'RE the guy that swallows what the media dishes out.
I heard about YOU. ???


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

I mean they can summon a chauffuer 24/7 from the "smart" device in arms reach for the price of a cab in the early 1990s so what you really expect?

back when i had to walk to school uphill both ways for miles in a snowstorm it was freeze to death, sleep on the corner till buses start running again or start that multi hour walk

this whole not owning a car boggles my mind, the whole lets risk our lives with strangers to go to starbucks or the bar boggles my mind, the whole poor people getting chauffeurs & private drivers to commute to rentable scooters or to their mcjobs boggles my mind like seriously won't nobody at work give you a ride for $5-10+? I mean they're not working for much more an hour.....

its airport, cars in the shop, emergency, or jist walk, think i have maybe a dozen epic walks in my lifetime an hour or few wont kill ya its the Venetian to Mandalay bay or to the airport sometimes the moneys more valuable if all you have is time

i can maintain a decent vehicle for about $15 a day, unlimited rides $20 for a high end paying $8.80 everytime i wanted to go somewhere is nuts & before uber lyft the ride stayed in the garage 29 days a month

outside ny cabs just not meant to be for everyday use & eventually prices have to go up unless it's just subsidies forever

i dont want to "share" oxygen or my ride with "adults" that cant afford cars or have so many duis & or accidents they cant legally operate them. I stopped that behavior around 20 years old. I don't care what generation you from "adults" own a vehicle, if an uber lyft driver getting 1970s wages can manage a ride why cant you? the answer to thar question scares me so screening is essential


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Millenials are not spolied any more than we used to be.


Yesterday for Lyft, I drove a millennial 3 blocks to work. I and many people I know used to walk everywhere many years ago before we had our first car.

As for the stupider, they may be quicker with technology, but many don't know basic math. I've had so many times that I give the cashier $20.05 when the total was something like $15.05. They seem confused on why I gave them the .05 cents. Try giving them change after they put in the amount in the register, they are dazed and confused.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Whoever made this sign doesn't know what consistency means! Even got the hippies wrong! LOL
> 
> For as long as I've been around, Baby Boomers were classified as those born between 1939-1964, twenty-five years.
> 
> ...


I have always said that I am the first of the baby boomers, born in 1946

The war years babies, 1939 to 1945 are part of the "silent generation" and they are exactly the opposite of a baby boom. Birth rates were down in these years

As I was growing up we baby boomers were thought to be as spoiled or as entitled as the millennials are today. I think we were and we are worse


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> As for the stupider, they may be quicker with technology, but many don't know basic math. I've had so many times that I give the cashier $20.05 when the total was something like $15.05. They seem confused on why I gave them the .05 cents. Try giving them change after they put in the amount in the register, they are dazed and confused.


Can you put a horse shoe on a horse? Probably not. But 200 yrs ago you would be an idiot and not a man not to know how.

Same with millenials. You are just trying to apply your stale old man standards to the new world that you are failing to understand.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Can you put a horse shoe on a horse? Probably not. But 200 yrs ago you would be an idiot and not a man not to know how.
> 
> Same with millenials. You are just trying to apply your stale old man standards to the new world that you are failing to understand.


I can't put a horse shoe on a horse. Yet, if I grew up on ranch, I could because I would've learned how to do it and had access to a horse for practice.

I'm not an old man, but an early 50 woman with common sense and basic math skills.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Invisible said:


> I can't put a horse shoe on a horse. Yet, if I grew up on ranch, I could because I would've learned how to do it and had access to a horse for practice.
> 
> I'm not an old man, but a early 50 women with common sense and basic math skills.


Hey Invisible....

Don't be invisible around here....

We can use your kind round here....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I can't put a horse shoe on a horse. Yet, if I grew up on ranch, I could because I would've learned how to do it and had access to a horse for practice.
> 
> I'm not an old man, but an early 50 women with common sense and basic math skills.


Early 50 is old compared to millenials. No offense, just a fact.
And the millenials would have had the basic math skills if they had need for it. Just like if you were living on a ranch... Same argument.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Early 50 is old compared to millenials. No offense, just a fact.
> And the millenials would have had the basic math skills if they had need for it. Just like if you were living on a ranch... Same argument.


Oh so a cashier doesn't need basic math skills. Wow, how stupid am I to think that.

I'm glad you're pro millennials. They need someone on their side. ?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Ps. If I knew you were a woman, I would have used a different example, like milking a cow, or knitting mittens from sheep's wool - women aren't supposed to be able to put a horse shoe on a horse.



Invisible said:


> Oh so a cashier doesn't need basic math skills? Wow, how stupid am I to think that.
> 
> I'm glad you're pro millennials. They need someone on their side. ?


What's a cashier? The only people who use cash are old folks with their stypid coupons, always holding up the line, meddling with their endless bags and smaller bags inside the bags, getting out their paperwork and coins. Millenials just touch the credit machine with their phones or watches. Why would they need to count when an app does that?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Ps. If I knew you were a woman, I would have used a different example, like milking a cow, or knitting mittens from sheep's wool - women aren't supposed to be able to put a horse shoe on a horse.
> 
> 
> What's a cashier?


We can play this game for hours. It's been a hoot!

P.S. A cashier does handle credit transactions, if customers don't pay for store items with cash.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> P.S. A cashier does handle credit transactions, if customers don't pay for store items with cash.


No they don't. Their computers do it for them.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Oh so a cashier doesn't need basic math skills. Wow, how stupid am I to think that.
> 
> I'm glad you're pro millennials. They need someone on their side. ?


Not stupid, just wrong


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I have always said that I am the first of the baby boomers, born in 1946
> 
> The war years babies, 1939 to 1945 are part of the "silent generation" and they are exactly the opposite of a baby boom. Birth rates were down in these years
> 
> As I was growing up we baby boomers were thought to be as spoiled or as entitled as the millennials are today. I think we were and we are worse


Based on what was learned decades ago, a generation for this argument's sake was defined as 25 years. Society often applies labels to subsets of people within each generation.

Over a hundred years ago the leaders of American education declared that their main purpose in education was no longer teaching children the basics but rather to indoctrinate and train them up to be obedient to authoritarian power. We are seeing this today across most of America. They are not taught to read and write and many cannot even write or even think in complete sentences. Technology, such as "smart phones" and "Facebook", instead of helping improve mankind, has dumbed mankind down.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I bet people were saying that about every new technology that was ever introduced, how it dumbs people. Yet the fact is technology drives up the average life expectancy, wealth, life standards continuously.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> I bet people were saying that about every new technology that was ever introduced, how it dumbs people. Yet the fact is technology drives up the average life expectancy, wealth, life standards continuously.


Not always. Folks were far better educated and skilled 100+ years ago then we are today. We stand on their shoulders.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Not always. Folks were far better educated and skilled 100+ years ago then we are today. We stand on their shoulders.


That is just not true, completely.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> No they don't. Their computers do it for them.


You got me there. So I will correct myself; they still have to press a button sometimes to have the computer process the payment.



oldfart said:


> Not stupid, just wrong


I was being sarcastic. But thanks. ?


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Yesterday for Lyft, I drove a millennial 3 blocks to work. I and many people I know used to walk everywhere many years ago before we had our first car.
> 
> As for the stupider, they may be quicker with technology, but many don't know basic math. I've had so many times that I give the cashier $20.05 when the total was something like $15.05. They seem confused on why I gave them the .05 cents. Try giving them change after they put in the amount in the register, they are dazed and confused.


i stop at an old school sub shop near the sams club as my buy in bulk treat since i just got 2 months of food. I swear I need to hidden camera this but it's pure comedy watching them try to figure out how to ring up double meat, doesn't matter who there a handful of times a year it's like a group of people trying to figure out relativity & forget change that went away with cursive apparently but hey i write like a 5th grade weed head

just amazing one would pay $8.80+ to get to a $10-15 or less per hour job, & think its expensive at that, why even work? It's like doing minimum x fares in an xl or select/black vehicle or seriously not one person at your job wants money to drop ya least close? disrupt mcworkers disrupt


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

smarternotharder said:


> i stop at an old school sub shop near the sams club as my buy in bulk treat since i just got 2 months of food. I swear I need to hidden camera this but it's pure comedy watching them try to figure out how to ring up double meat.


Yes please record that. Check out @Launchpad McQuack story about the girl and the drink carrier for a good laugh.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/well-help-me.322170/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

smarternotharder said:


> american dream went from owning a home to owning a car & most of em can't even afford a scooter, feel bad for em but oh well they want to subscribe to everthing instead of own it, that's their choice. Plenty of them take adavantage of all the technology they've been blessed to have the vast majority let the tech take advantage of them.
> 
> pretty sure they'll all be saved by universal basic income, thats who they going to vote for & really the only answer as no ones doing anything about companies violating all the labor laws because apps don't have to follow laws apparently


They love cashing their monthly "checks" in Greece.

Too bad Greece is Bankrupt . . . . .


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

smarternotharder said:


> just amazing one would pay $8.80+ to get to a $10-15 or less per hour job, & think its expensive at that, why even work? It's like doing minimum x fares in an xl or select/black vehicle or seriously not one person at your job wants money to drop ya least close? disrupt mcworkers disrupt


So $9 each way, $18 a day plus $2 tip 5 days a week is $400 a month. A car payment plus insurance plus gas will probably be more. Here a case where Uber is cheaper than a car


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

oldfart said:


> So $9 each way, $18 a day plus $2 tip 5 days a week is $400 a month. A car payment plus insurance plus gas will probably be more. Here a case where Uber is cheaper than a car


no its not lmao
your math is bad lmao
18 x 30 is $540 a month thats a high end car with unlimited rides not just 2 a day lmao with tip its 600

i could drive a new model caddilac for 600 a month

400 a month is about $13 a day so 1.5 ubers a day

stick to the uber pools & shared rides youre used to

my car note & insurance is less than 450 a month & qualifies for xl


----------

